# مجموعة كتب في الـ claims



## المـــرداوي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 حياكم الله وبياكم

 هذه مجموعة كتب في الـ claims
 

Rules of Engagement for Constructure
Rules of Engagement for Construction Claims Part Two.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Managing Transit Construction
Managing Transit Construction Contract Claims.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Managing Construction Claims.
Managing Construction Claims.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Contract Claims Advisor
Contract Claims Advisor.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Construction Delay Claims Prov
Construction Delay Claims Proving and Defending Damages.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

CONSTRUCTION CLAIMS MANAGEMENT
CONSTRUCTION CLAIMS MANAGEMENT.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Claim Construction
Claim Construction.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

AN OVERVIEW OF CONSTRUCTION CL
AN OVERVIEW OF CONSTRUCTION CLAIMS.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download​
*Building contract claims*


Building contract claims - David Chappell, Vincent Powell-Smith, John Sims - Google Books​ 

*Evaluating Contract Claims*


Evaluating Contract Claims - R. Peter Davison, P. Davison, John Mullen - Google Books​ 

*Construction contract claims, changes and dispute resolution*


Construction contract claims ... - Paul Levin - Google Books​ 

*Construction Claims*


Construction Claims - Philip Davenport - Google Books​ 

*Construction claims: prevention and resolution*


Construction claims: prevention and ... - Robert A. Rubin, Virginia Fairweather - Google Books​ ​


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks for your effort..


----------



## seeker (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## المـــرداوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزانا واياكم جميعا بالمثل
​


----------



## mos (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجموعة المميزة والنادرة
وبالتوفيق


----------



## MSH1234 (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المجموعة المميزة والنادرة
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (6 يناير 2012)

أخي هذه الكتب جيدة لكن هناك ملحوظة مهمة

أغلب او كل الدول العربية أصل قوانينها مختلفة عن قوانين الكتب الموجودة اعلاه ، لأن قوانينها اما بالشريعة الاسلامية او civil law

أما هذه الكتب فأصلها من قوانين common law وهناك اختلاف كبير بين civil law و common law


----------



## سوزان شقير (8 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## mos (10 يناير 2012)

العبد الفقير قال:


> أخي هذه الكتب جيدة لكن هناك ملحوظة مهمة
> 
> أغلب او كل الدول العربية أصل قوانينها مختلفة عن قوانين الكتب الموجودة اعلاه ، لأن قوانينها اما بالشريعة الاسلامية او civil law
> 
> أما هذه الكتب فأصلها من قوانين common law وهناك اختلاف كبير بين civil law و common law



أخى الكريم أرجو توضيح بعض الأختلافات 
مع الشكر


----------



## العبد الفقير (11 يناير 2012)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم أرجو توضيح بعض الأختلافات
> مع الشكر



أخي common law مطبق في امريكا وبريطانيا اما civil law في فرنسا الدول العربية

common law يطبق العقد الموقع من الطرفين بحذافيره ولا يهمه اذا العقد لصالح طرف واحد فقط، اما civil law وممكن للقاضي ان لا يطبق بنود العقد اذا كانت مجحفة بأحد الطرفين

common law معتمد على حالات وقضايا سابقة اما common law فليس ذلك بل هو معتمد على القوانين العامة

يمكن الاطلاع اكثر عن الفروق عبر البحث عن طريق الانترنت


----------



## mustafasas (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودباشا (20 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------

